# 5ms vs 3ms reponse time



## OmfgBBQ95 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a Hanns-G 281DPB monitor, and I love it. It works beautifully, but I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I've been working on making machinimas recently, and I need my Happauge HD PVR to be connected to my monitor so I can record my gameplay. Right now, the only solution I could find was to use a different, bigger LCD TV in a different room to record my gameplay (Because the Happauge HD PVR uses component for the video signals). I found this inconvenient, because I had to record in one room, get the video onto my laptop, then transfer onto my computer, then start editing. It just takes too long to transfer. Then I came along this: Hanns G 28 inch tv. I thought it was perfect, because now I could record my gameplay with the component cables, and hook up my computer to the TV in HDMI. It was 28 inches, too, like my old monitor, so I wouldn't have to sacrifice my resolution. However...this TV's response time is 5ms, while my Hanns G monitor's reponse time is 3ms. I'm a gamer. I like to place fast paced games like Halo 3 and Modern Warfare 2. Do you think that the difference in the response time will effect my gameplay in any way?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never noticed any difference, but that may be just my eyes, they aren't what they were when I was young. Not that they had pc's back then. Anyway, the computers that I play any games on are all the slower response time. The Dell 27 inch monitor is a PVA panel, it's the cheaper TN panels that have the faster times, play Dirt2 and other racing games on it without any noticable issues. The other one I use a 40 inch Sony Bravia tv, that plays APB great at 1920x1080, never noticed any ghosting or anything like that. Fraps is the only killer there, drops my fps to 30, but that just means it's not so smooth, nothing to do with the display itself. All the rest of my machines use TN panels, and have faster response times.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I honestly do think that you will notice a difference.
I recently upgraded from 8ms to 5ms due to the feature set and have not seen a difference in refresh.
I play many things like Crysis COD 5,and FlightSim X.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think you'll see any difference between 5ms and 3ms. 8ms is generally considered good, even for gaming.


----------

